# MiniPCI wlan nic doesn't work

## ignatz

Hi,

My Laptop (an Acer TM 803LCi) can't locate my miniPCI wlan nic. I changed the intel nic with a dell truemobile 1150 because this card should normaly work under linux. The wlan card works fine under windows but lspci doesn't show the card.......

have anybody an idea?

P.S.: my lspci output:

root@notebook / # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 01)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7114 (rev 20)

02:06.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7114 (rev 20)

02:06.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7110

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

----------

## mb

hi !

the dell truemobile 1150 (broadcom 4301 chip) is not (yet) supported... but there is a sf.net project, see http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-bcom4301 and maybe here http://tuxmobil.org/minipci_linux.html

hth,

#mb

----------

## ignatz

But the card should displayed even if the card isn't supported yet. But by the way my dell truemobile 1150 has an orinoco chipset. Now I've installed an original orinoco miniPCI wlan card, but its the same again, the card isn't displayed by lspci.

I know nothing more to do  :Sad: 

Bye

----------

## cybowolf

FWIW, I just finished getting a Truemobile 1150 in my Latitude C640 up and running under Gentoo.  There was a post here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54403&highlight=truemobile+1150

on how to do it.  By following the info there I had no problems at all.  It is important to know that while the 1150 is a Mini-PCI card, it is based off a PCMICA version and actually uses PCMCIA hardware (essentially appearing as a 3 cardbus slot when you cat /proc/pci).  In fact I believe this is your 1150 here:

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01) 

Basically what I did was:

Added pcmcia support to the kernel

Added wireless LAN support to the kernel as well as the hermes and orinoco drivers (didn't know which one I needed so I added them all)

emerge pcmcia-cs

rc-update add pcmcia boot

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

edited the net config file to have it use dhcp

When I rebooted it came up fine and associated itself automatically with the nearest AP.  If you want to specify a specific SSID or do WEP you will need to emerge wireless-tools and use iwconfig.

I can't gauruntee that these steps won't hose any other pcmcia stuffs you might have been working on, nor can I offer much assistance if they do, so with all things like this, proceed at your own risk!  :Smile: 

Hope that helps!

-cybowolf

----------

## bbarrera

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> I changed the intel nic with a dell truemobile 1150 because this card should normaly work under linux. The wlan card works fine under windows but lspci doesn't show the card.......
> 
> have anybody an idea?

 I'm using Dell TrueMobile miniPCI card in a couple of dual boot notebook computers and it works fine.

This is what you'll see with lspci:

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

Try using "cardctl ident" or "dump_cis" if you want to see the vendor strings identifying the card as Dell TrueMobile 1150.

Follow the instructions in this thread and it will work:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&highlight=kernel+pcmcia

----------

